# [2017] Marriott Encore Packages offered



## lejo2008 (Jan 30, 2017)

Attended a recent presentation in NY were offered the following Encore Packages:


4D/3N + 50,000 PTS - Myrtle Beach - $895.
6D/5N +100,000 PTS - Myrtle Beach - $1349
5D/4N + 50,000 PTS - Large Selection of Marriotts (incl. Hawaii, St. Thomas, others) $1195

What are everyone's thoughts on these ?

I did take accept one of these with a deposit - still researching if this a true value - (10 days to cancel). I have done the Encore package a number of years ago, and I will tell you they tend to have a separate inventory for these. They were able to book Myrtle Beach for me during peak time with no effort !


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 30, 2017)

I think these are rather good values if you know how to get good value from the MR points or if you plan to buy points from Marriott (the encore price goes 100% toward the purchase price of the points), but make sure you understand the accommodations you would be getting.  For some locations (especially Hawaii), the encore packages I have seen offer only a hotel room, sometimes in a nearby Marriott hotel or resort.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 31, 2017)

We took the $1195 Package but it also included enrolling our 3 weeks in the DC for free -- 2 weeks were bought from Marriott and 1 bought resale pre 2010.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 31, 2017)

We did an encore last year at Aruba SC. Gave us a second weekend there. (Bought it in 2015) We got 50k points at time of purchase and 70K points when we returned plus the stay. We liked it.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 31, 2017)

aka Julie said:


> We took the $1195 Package but it also included enrolling our 3 weeks in the DC for free -- 2 weeks were bought from Marriott and 1 bought resale pre 2010.


Now that is what I call an EXCEPTIONAL value, almost too good to be true.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 31, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Now that is what I call an EXCEPTIONAL value, almost too good to be true.



Combining an Encore package with an enrollment option (if you own weeks eligible to be enrolled) is the most cost effective way to enroll IMHO. Depending on how you look at it, you are getting whatever is included in the Encore package (stay, MR points, a cruise, etc.) for 'free'.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 31, 2017)

kds4 said:


> Combining an Encore package with an enrollment option (if you own weeks eligible to be enrolled) is the most cost effective way to enroll IMHO. Depending on how you look at it, you are getting whatever is included in the Encore package (stay, MR points, a cruise, etc.) for 'free'.



+1

We thought that $1,395 for five nights in an ocean view one bedroom at the Maui Ocean Club was a reasonable value.

Which means that sitting through the Destination Club presentation and saying "no, thanks" at the end is our only cost to enroll our two legacy weeks into the DC with executive status.  Quite a deal.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Jan 31, 2017)

aka Julie said:


> We took the $1195 Package but it also included enrolling our 3 weeks in the DC for free -- 2 weeks were bought from Marriott and 1 bought resale pre 2010.




Wow, was this done recently? I would like to enroll my resale week and I am planning to use my encore package and purchase points.  How many points did you have to buy? 

Trudy


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> Wow, was this done recently? I would like to enroll my resale week and I am planning to use my encore package and purchase points.  How many points did you have to buy?
> 
> Trudy



Zero point purchase required.

And once you are enrolled, you don't need to buy additional points; you can rent them for not much more than the MF.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 1, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> Wow, was this done recently? I would like to enroll my resale week and I am planning to use my encore package and purchase points.  How many points did you have to buy?
> 
> Trudy


If you bought an encore package and they didn't agree to enroll your (eligible pre-6/2010) weeks, they rooked you. You could ask for this after your next tour when they offer you encore again.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Feb 1, 2017)

davidvel said:


> If you bought an encore package and they didn't agree to enroll your (eligible pre-6/2010) weeks, they rooked you. You could ask for this after your next tour when they offer you encore again.



I was just told in Las Vegas that they are no longer doing that.


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 1, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> Wow, was this done recently? I would like to enroll my resale week and I am planning to use my encore package and purchase points.  How many points did you have to buy?
> 
> Trudy



We bought the encore package in February 2016. Didn't have to buy any points. It was being widely offered at that time since I had read about it on TUG prior to us attending the presentation. It was the main reason we attended. We didn't bring up the offer, but when we said no to buying points, the next guy offered us the encore deal which included enrolling our eligible weeks for free.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 1, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> I was just told in Las Vegas that they are no longer doing that.


I would bet if you had told them no thanks to the encore unless they did it, they would have "reconsidered".


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> I was just told in Las Vegas that they are no longer doing that.


Trudy was your unit purchased before june 2010?   It also maybe that not every location is offering the encore/enrollment packages.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> I was just told in Las Vegas that they are no longer doing that.



Bundle Package (Direct-Resale Week and DC Points) Availability?  Trudy, this is your other thread (which I'm now closing in order to prevent duplicate posts.)  I'm still unclear about what you own and whether it's eligible to be enrolled, and about exactly what the sales rep told you.

If you own an external-resale Week that was purchased prior to 6/20/10, it can be enrolled anytime without purchasing anything else.  Sign in to your owners.marriottvacationclub.com account and click on "Enrollment" under "Managing Your Ownership" on the right side of the screen.  As a single transaction this will require paying the enrollment fee.  But, it may be possible to have the fee waived if you commit to enrollment in conjunction with purchasing an Encore Package.  If so, the enrollment terms will be stated in the paperwork for the package.

External-resale Weeks purchased on or after 6/20/10 are not officially eligible for enrollment but MAY be eligible as part of a Trust Points purchase package.  This promotion runs intermittently with start/end dates.  See this thread - Ongoing Sales Incentive - Enrolling Post-6/20/10 Weeks [Merged] for details/info.

What's usually being referenced when you see "Bundle Package" involves purchasing an internal resale Week with DC Trust Points.  They're available on an ongoing basis through Marriott Resales Operations.  Click the "Buy Weeks" tab to see which Weeks are currently available.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't think the encore package ever could be used to enroll post 2010 weeks.  There was a period were post 2010 weeks could be enrolled with a 2000 or 2500 direct points package. Perhaps that could have been combined with an encore stay and use the stay $ toward the purchase the points which were required to enroll the post 2010 week but I am not sure if anyone posted that it was possible.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 1, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think the encore package ever could be used to enroll post 2010 weeks.  There was a period were post 2010 weeks could be enrolled with a 2000 or 2500 direct points package. Perhaps that could have been combined with an encore stay and use the stay $ toward the purchase the points which were required to enroll the post 2010 week but I am not sure if anyone posted that it was possible.



DOH!  I'm sorry, completely muddied those waters!  I've edited my post - thank you!


----------



## Here There (Feb 1, 2017)

lejo2008 said:


> Attended a recent presentation in NY were offered the following Encore Packages:
> 
> 4D/3N + 50,000 PTS - Myrtle Beach - $895.
> 6D/5N +100,000 PTS - Myrtle Beach - $1349
> ...



Bought this package at SD Pulse last Sept:

5d/4n + 100,000 pts - San Diego - $895


----------



## kds4 (Feb 1, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think the encore package ever could be used to enroll post 2010 weeks.  There was a period were post 2010 weeks could be enrolled with a 2000 or 2500 direct points package. Perhaps that could have been combined with an encore stay and use the stay $ toward the purchase the points which were required to enroll the post 2010 week but I am not sure if anyone posted that it was possible.



This was possible as we received this exact offer for an Encore we bought back in December of 2014. We would be required to purchase a quantity of DC points matching the converted point value of the post-2010 week/s we wanted to enroll but the Encore fee would be applied to the points purchase cost. Not sure if this is still being offered, but it was at that time.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, I purchased post 2010 and possibly I can enroll my week with a points purchase.


SueDonJ said:


> Bundle Package (Direct-Resale Week and DC Points) Availability?  Trudy, this is your other thread (which I'm now closing in order to prevent duplicate posts.)  I'm still unclear about what you own and whether it's eligible to be enrolled, and about exactly what the sales rep told you.
> 
> If you own an external-resale Week that was purchased prior to 6/20/10, it can be enrolled anytime without purchasing anything else.  Sign in to your owners.marriottvacationclub.com account and click on "Enrollment" under "Managing Your Ownership" on the right side of the screen.  As a single transaction this will require paying the enrollment fee.  But, it may be possible to have the fee waived if you commit to enrollment in conjunction with purchasing an Encore Package.  If so, the enrollment terms will be stated in the paperwork for the package.
> 
> ...




Thank you SueDonJ


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2017)

Currently I haven't heard that they are offering enrollment even with a points purchase for post 2010 secondary market weeks.  It never hurts to ask if you are at a vacation resort.  I am sure when and if that is offered again, you will find posts about it on TUG.  If that is what you are looking for (hoping for) you should be specific about that in your posts/questions so you.  Otherwise you will get answers that don't apply to your situation.


----------



## mas (Feb 12, 2017)

They are currently selling 'bundled" pkgs at the sales presentations.  The bundle consists of usually a resale week and a points pkg.  The ones I saw were, for example, one week at resorts such as Canyon Villas or DSW and 2000 pts.  "When you combine the price of the resale week (The ones I saw had prices that ranged in the $3k - $6k) and the points by converting the resale week to points and adding it to points bought you ended up with a combined $6-$8/point price.  The points part of the pkg were being sold for ~ $11/point.

The attractive part of the deal was getting an enrolled week on the (relative) cheap and being able to convert it, on an annual basis, to points for cheaper than the annual MFs would be for purchasing the points outright.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 13, 2017)

mas said:


> They are currently selling 'bundled" pkgs at the sales presentations.  The bundle consists of usually a resale week and a points pkg.  The ones I saw were, for example, one week at resorts such as Canyon Villas or DSW and 2000 pts.  "When you combine the price of the resale week (The ones I saw had prices that ranged in the $3k - $6k) and the points by converting the resale week to points and adding it to points bought you ended up with a combined $6-$8/point price.  The points part of the pkg were being sold for ~ $11/point.
> 
> The attractive part of the deal was getting an enrolled week on the (relative) cheap and being able to convert it, on an annual basis, to points for cheaper than the annual MFs would be for purchasing the points outright.


I think this approach makes a lot of sense for MVCI to offer.  It is one way to offer cheaper points without reducing their list price for those willing to pay it.  If the only points they sell are effectively $11 a point, I think the market for those is slowing down.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't want a second week, I only want to purchase points and enroll my week.  I was told my 3 br platinum Grande Vista week can be enrolled if I buy a 3,500 point purchase but I don't want to spend that much money on points.


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 13, 2017)

mas said:


> They are currently selling 'bundled" pkgs at the sales presentations.  The bundle consists of usually a resale week and a points pkg.  The ones I saw were, for example, one week at resorts such as Canyon Villas or DSW and 2000 pts.  "When you combine the price of the resale week (The ones I saw had prices that ranged in the $3k - $6k) and the points by converting the resale week to points and adding it to points bought you ended up with a combined $6-$8/point price.  The points part of the pkg were being sold for ~ $11/point.
> 
> The attractive part of the deal was getting an enrolled week on the (relative) cheap and being able to convert it, on an annual basis, to points for cheaper than the annual MFs would be for purchasing the points outright.



This was similar to what I was offered last week at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club except you only needed to purchase 1000 points for about $13K.  They would then allow me to purchase a resale week which they would convert to DC points and also allow me to enroll my Willow Ridge unit


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 19, 2017)

Trudyt623 said:


> I don't want a second week, I only want to purchase points and enroll my week.  I was told my 3 br platinum Grande Vista week can be enrolled if I buy a 3,500 point purchase but I don't want to spend that much money on points.



Trudy, I purchased an encore program while at Marriott Maui last month, to return there within the next two years.  I normally wouldn't have done it, but it included enrolling my Marriott Vail-Birch week into the points program at no additional cost, so was somewhat of a no-brainer. I'll never turn in the week for points, only worth around 400, but it did get me in the program that allows me to now 'rent' points.  My week was a pre-2010 resale, purchased directly from Marriott.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 19, 2017)

I was at Marriott Maui last month, which got me thinking about points, ownership, etc....yet again.
That, and this outstanding thread.. http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-it-a-good-choice.251271/page-11#post-1972698

As noted above, I purchased an encore program while at Marriott Maui last month, to return there within the next two years. The Encore offer got us a points account with the free enrollment of my low value week, opening the door to being able to rent points.

If we decided to buy vs rent points in the future, the Hybrid-Bundle definitely provides for the lowest cost/point approach.  What I didn't realize initially was that we'd end up with what amounts to two maintenance fees. 

Do you pay the traditional maintenance fee, even if you turn in the week for points? Am I missing something?  Sales Director said yes, but figured I'd check here.
I've just never seen it mentioned in various purchase threads, so...

Rough example (disregarding bonuses, as focused on downstream maintenance fees)
  1500 points is approximately $20K with $750 annual points fee, plus $200 Points(II) membership fee = 950/yr in fees.
  Legacy week purchased at an assumed $5K has $750 annual points fee (for conversion option), plus $750 in traditional maintenance. = $1500/yr in fees
  TOTAL ANNUAL FEES of appx. $2500, $750 more each year, than if we just bought 3000 points. (granted that extra 1500 points cost buys a lot of maintenance fee years.)

Background:

Early 2000s...Owned a couple of Harbour Club weeks and one Vail-Birch mud week 15; Sold the HC weeks in late 2000s.
Trade two Vail weeks, EOY to Maul OC. (Jan-Feb)
Use to get one week confirmed in mid-year and the adjacent week 60-120 days out.
Now, usually get one week 60-90 days out, but getting the adjacent week has been hit or miss.
Purchased Encore package for Maui, which included waiver of the points enrollment fee for my Vail week, but got us a points account, which will allow us to rent points.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 19, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> What I didn't realize initially was that we'd end up with what amounts to two maintenance fees.
> 
> Do you pay the traditional maintenance fee, even if you turn in the week for points? Am I missing something?  Sales Director said yes, but figured I'd check here.
> I've just never seen it mentioned in various purchase threads, so...


There is no double dip of MF's on an enrolled week.  You pay the MF's of the underlying week only, regardless if you elect points for it or use the underlying week in the traditional way.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 19, 2017)

As Fasttr noted, there is no double dip fee. Using your numbers, here's what the fees would be:

Annual Maintenance Fee on 1500 Trust Points (@$0.53 per point) : $795
Annual Destination Club Fee: $185
Annual maintenance fee for a Legacy week that is worth 1500 points:  $750 (where has this low of a maintenance fee???)

Total Annual Fees: $1,730


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> Annual maintenance fee for a Legacy week that is worth 1500 points: $750 (where has this low of a maintenance fee???)


An EOY week may have fees this low. But you still have to include both years MF for the 1500 points.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 19, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> As Fasttr noted, there is no double dip fee. Using your numbers, here's what the fees would be:
> 
> Annual Maintenance Fee on 1500 Trust Points (@$0.53 per point) : $795
> Annual Destination Club Fee: $185
> ...



Thanks, Jim. The $750 may have been me what-if'ing numbers while Sales Director talked. My Vail, week 15, is $680/yr, but definitely not worth 1500 points. But definitely been worth it for the Maui trades.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 19, 2017)

djyamyam said:


> This was similar to what I was offered last week at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club except you only needed to purchase 1000 points for about $13K.  They would then allow me to purchase a resale week which they would convert to DC points and also allow me to enroll my Willow Ridge unit



Can you confirm that they were only going to require you to purchase 1000 points and then still allow you to buy a resale week and enroll it?  Typically, if you buy a resale week, they require you to purchase an amount of points at least equal to what that resale week is worth. So if the week was worth 2000 points, you had to buy at least 2000 points to enroll it. What resale week were they pairing with the 1000 point requirement? I guess if they were pitching an Every Other Year week that is worth 2000 points EOY, then in that case they would only require you buy half the amount in points since it is an EOY week. Unless this was a new offer they are doing, it would seem that only an EOY or other low value week could be enrolled with only a 1000 point purchase.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 19, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> Thanks, Jim. The $750 may have been me what-if'ing numbers while Sales Director talked. My Vail, week 15, is $680/yr, but definitely not worth 1500 points. But definitely been worth it for the Maui trades.



According to the maintenance fee spreadsheet at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...guovIlHjggivemuPWYpnkSaXg/edit#gid=1983378178  the maintenance fees at Vail Streamside Birch are $1603 per year (2016 fee, 2017 is not updated yet). How can you be paying only $680/year? All the sheet shows is 2BR units at Vail-Birch. Are there also 1BR or Studio units and that is what you own? Or is yours an Every Other Year maybe? I'm confused.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 20, 2017)

Birch is one of the oldest resorts Marriott bought.  Weeks are fixed and maintenance varies by the week/season, e.g., Week 15, aka 'mud season' is cheaper than prime ski season.  Each building, room, season, etc. can vary...though guessing the Evergreen, built by Marriott is more traditional.

Mine is 1BR/1Bath EY, week 15.  When it works, it's a killer trade...but getting harder every year. May end up buying week or points and trading this for Marriott Points @ 110K.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 20, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> Birch is one of the oldest resorts Marriott bought.  Weeks are fixed and maintenance varies by the week/season, e.g., Week 15, aka 'mud season' is cheaper than prime ski season.  Each building, room, season, etc. can vary...though guessing the Evergreen, built by Marriott is more traditional.
> 
> Mine is 1BR/1Bath EY, week 15.  When it works, it's a killer trade...but getting harder every year. May end up buying week or points and trading this for Marriott Points @ 110K.



Thanks! That explains it well. I didn't realize Marriott had places with annual maintenance fees that low. Sounds like that may actually be one of the only places where it might make sense to exchange for Rewards Points. 110K points for $680 seems like a very, very good ratio compared to most.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 20, 2017)

Until I got back into TUG and started researching the points options, I hadn't really considered other than trading as we've always been able to get into Maui. The inside 60-90 day trades and iffy second week match I'm having to wait for now play havoc with airfare, thus my relook at points and/or purchasing on Maui. Something I never thought I'd consider.

Realistically, I expect I'll try and match a trade to our Encore visit for early 2019.  At that point and for EOY at my age, getting real friendly with a Chairman Level points renter may be the right solution. ;-)


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 20, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> Can you confirm that they were only going to require you to purchase 1000 points and then still allow you to buy a resale week and enroll it?  Typically, if you buy a resale week, they require you to purchase an amount of points at least equal to what that resale week is worth. So if the week was worth 2000 points, you had to buy at least 2000 points to enroll it. What resale week were they pairing with the 1000 point requirement? I guess if they were pitching an Every Other Year week that is worth 2000 points EOY, then in that case they would only require you buy half the amount in points since it is an EOY week. Unless this was a new offer they are doing, it would seem that only an EOY or other low value week could be enrolled with only a 1000 point purchase.



The original pitch was to purchase 2000 points but since I wasn't biting and had told the sales lady I wasn't biting, she brought in her manager to try to close me  and she offered me the 1000 points offer which I didn't bite on.  I said that I had post 2010 weeks that couldn't be added so why enroll only some since I would be paying II fees and VC fees and running two systems.  That's when she tossed in the "buy one of our resale weeks and we'll enroll it as part of the points purchase".  I didn't bother to ask which resale week or the particulars since it wasn't going to happen on my end and no sense extending the 90 min presentation any longer.

Part of what ticked us off, especially DW, was when the sales lady turned to her and asked if she wanted to purchase on her own because the sales lady wasn't getting anywhere with me.  (and I had been polite, told her I had no intention to buy, didn't want to waste her time and let us out early because I was very familiar with the system and only reason I was there was because DW wanted the incentives)


----------



## deniseh (Feb 20, 2017)

We've been offered similar packages twice now on our last two presentations.  They say that they only offer to owners who own weeks and points. We do own a week we purchased in 2008 and enrolled in DP when first offered. We also purchased DP after that.  I think the resale week had to be worth about the same number of DP that we would purchase as part of the package.  I believe the price in total was about $8 per point. The first time we were not given a choice of week/location.  The second time the sales rep showed us a list resale weeks.  We did not purchase but were interested. We have considered buying a resale week but having to deal with two different systems since our week is enrolled and we have DP seems too complicated.
  On this last presentation, the sales rep told us that the benefit levels were going to change in the future so was trying to get us to the next level before that happens.  Currently we are Select so trying to get us to 7000 points annual which would put us in the executive category before this change.  Once the level changes we would be "grandfathered" in even though current categories will be adjusted upward.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Feb 20, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> Trudy, I purchased an encore program while at Marriott Maui last month, to return there within the next two years.  I normally wouldn't have done it, but it included enrolling my Marriott Vail-Birch week into the points program at no additional cost, so was somewhat of a no-brainer. I'll never turn in the week for points, only worth around 400, but it did get me in the program that allows me to now 'rent' points.  My week was a pre-2010 resale, purchased directly from Marriott.



Hi TXTortise,

Thanks for the info but this is beginning to get too complicated for me to understand (lol).  I am going to use the encore trip and see what I am offered when I get there.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 21, 2017)

Was thinking I had this sorted out in my head, but am I correct in noting that if you buy a Marriott Resale week and do what is necessary to enroll and convert it to points, the MF for that year is greater than if just using it and paying the home resort MF?

For example:
Maui 2BR/OF/EY -
5825 Points Conversion = appx. $3087 annually if converted to points (@ .53/pt)
Weeks MF - $2188

I guess this in the FAQ is what got my attention, just when I thought I had Trust and Exchange sorted out.  Note Exchange Mbrs "must also pay".

- DC *Trust Members* must also pay *annual Maintenance Fees* on a per-BI basis (which, as in the MVC Weeks system, correlate to an Operating Budget and are subject to annual adjustments.)  *The 2016 MF's are $125.62 per Beneficial Interest (250 Points @ $0.50248 per point.)*

- DC *Exchange Members* must also pay *annual Maintenance Fees* for the underlying Week(s) which have been enrolled.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 21, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> Was thinking I had this sorted out in my head, but am I correct in noting that if you buy a Marriott Resale week and do what is necessary to enroll and convert it to points, the MF for that year is greater than if just using it and paying the home resort MF?
> 
> For example:
> Maui 2BR/OF/EY -
> ...


This isn't anything different than you already pay on your weeks. I think the term "also" is what is causing the issue? That also is really what is on top of the following that you didn't quote.



> - *All Members* must pay the *annual Club Dues* fee which is based on the number of DC Points that a Trust Member owns, or, for which an Exchange Member is eligible through all Enrolled Weeks, or, a combination of both. Effective with the 2016 invoices the fees are:
> 
> *$185 Owners and Select Members*
> *$225 Executive and Presidential Members*
> *$250 Chairman's Club Members*



So, the only additional fees are the annual club dues on top of your weeks MFs.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 22, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> Was thinking I had this sorted out in my head, but am I correct in noting that if you buy a Marriott Resale week and do what is necessary to enroll and convert it to points, the MF for that year is greater than if just using it and paying the home resort MF?
> 
> For example:
> Maui 2BR/OF/EY -
> ...




There are two types of Destination Club Points - *Trust Points* and Enrolled or Elected Points - for simplicity, I'll call that later group *Exchange Points*.

*Trust Points* are points that are backed by weeks owned by the MVC Trust. That is what Marriott has been selling since the inception of the points system. You buy them from Marriott at an upfront cost of between $11-$13 per point (or less if you buy resale Trust points) and you pay an annual maintenance fee of about $0.53 per point (for 2017). So, if you buy 3000 Trust points, you will pay about $1,590 a year in maintenance fees on those points. In this case, you own only Points, and own no traditional timeshare weeks. You own a beneficial interest in the MVC Trust, not weeks.

*Exchange Points *are points that are generated by converting an enrolled Marriott Vacation Club week to Destination Club Points. Using your example of a Maui Ocean Club 2BR OF EY week, that week converts to 6450 points (the number you quoted in your post - 5825 - was for a 2BR OV EY). When trying to book reservations with DC Points, those points function virtually identical to Trust points. You have 6450 points with which to book reservations in the DC Points system. But, you *DO NOT *pay the $0.53 per point Trust maintenance fee on these points. The only maintenance fee you will ever pay on the week is the regular $2188 weeks maintenance fee (so, these points wind up only costing you $0.34 per point in maintenance fees). Also note that when you own an enrolled week, you make the decision to convert to points each year. You can still use it as a traditional week if you want to. For example, you could elect to convert your 2017 week to points, but then elect to retain your 2018 week and use that to book a week in Maui. In 2019, you might opt to retain your week and deposit it to Interval International for trade.

So, lets say you own an enrolled Maui 2BR OF EY week, plus you buy an additional 3000 Trust Points. Here is what you would pay annually:

Annual maintenance fee for the Maui week (worth 6450 points):  $2188
Annual maintenance fee on 3000 Trust points: $1590
Annual Club Dues (Your total points of 9450 makes you Executive Level): $225

*Your total annual costs are: $4003
*
But please note, the only resale weeks purchased after June 2010 that can be enrolled are those purchased from Marriott Resales. But even to enroll those weeks, you have to buy a bundle of Trust points equal to or greater than the point value of that resale week. So for that 2BR Maui OF week, that would mean a purchase of 6500 Trust points from Marriott (Trust points have to be purchased in 250 point increments). So at $0.53 per point, those Trust points would cost you $3445 annually. I think I have read that Marriott may allow high point value weeks like Maui to be enrolled by purchasing less than a complete match (In other words, there may be a cap on the required matching point buy that would mean you don't have to buy the full 6500 Trust points. I do not know what that cap is, if it exists.) But assuming you did need to purchase the full match, then this is what the numbers would look like:

Annual maintenance fee for the Maui week (worth 6450 points):  $2188
Annual maintenance fee on 6500 Trust points: $3445
Annual Club Dues (Your total points of 12950 makes you Presidential Level): $225

*Your total annual costs are: $5858*


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 22, 2017)

Jim, I'm sorry you had to type all that...but thank you, greatly. ;-)


----------



## jwr1988 (Mar 28, 2017)

Has anyone purchased "Destination Points" outside the Marriott system? It is possible to do so on this site, but I understand Marriott has administrative fees that apply if they are used in their system.
Any thoughts on this?
Thx


----------



## Lsalomon (Jan 29, 2021)

aka Julie said:


> We took the $1195 Package but it also included enrolling our 3 weeks in the DC for free -- 2 weeks were bought from Marriott and 1 bought resale pre 2010.


Is it possible to attach your property list? Obviously minus your personal data..mine is lost. But it was that package.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 29, 2021)

Lsalomon said:


> Is it possible to attach your property list? Obviously minus your personal data..mine is lost. But it was that package.




Any weeks purchased prior to 2010 can still be enrolled (and I believe for little or no charge).

With that said, I believe you can call and they will provide you with the documentation that needs to be signed to enroll your weeks.  Save yourself the $1,195.



.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2021)

Lsalomon said:


> Is it possible to attach your property list? Obviously minus your personal data..mine is lost. But it was that package.


This message is from 4 years ago, what are you trying to do?


----------

